
Burrow, the permissionable smart contract machine - G8WyaX
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FkE-dhV4QXrbckTg_ub8TBQDUa0G5UD-Gfggo7lqNko/edit
======
G8WyaX
Approved by Hyperledger today
[https://www.hyperledger.org/blog/2017/04/10/hey-you-got-
your...](https://www.hyperledger.org/blog/2017/04/10/hey-you-got-your-
ethereum-in-my-hyperledger)

